# Chuck Mangioni - Feels So Good cover



## Eric

I've always really loved this song so decided to learn the main solo part. I used StemRoller to get the track but it wouldn't isolate the actual flugelhorn but I was at least able to take that part of the track and reduce the volume. There are already other backing tracks for this out there but the ones I found changed the speed which totally blows the feel of this entirely so I stuck with the original.





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Goport

Thats an inspired choice Eric. Really well executed and it actually sounds double tracked which is really effective and it closely follows the flugel. Nice clean playing sir.


----------



## Eric

Goport said:


> Thats an inspired choice Eric. Really well executed and it actually sounds double tracked which is really effective and it closely follows the flugel. Nice clean playing sir.



Thanks! Yeah I couldn't eliminate the original track entirely so I just played along. Such a nice and easy going tune, the part is also nice and subtle with just fingers (no pick) but I couldn't quite get the attack I need on some of the higher parts.


----------



## DT

Nice.  I got to see Mangioni in concert.

We performed this in jazz ensemble,  the school had a Flugelhorn so I played it for the lead part,  I played trumpet and the Flugelhorn was the same key (B-flat), and same fingering, just a little different mouthpiece (and of course, tonally a good bit different).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Nice.  I got to see Mangioni in concert.
> 
> We performed this in jazz ensemble,  the school had a Flugelhorn so I played it for the lead part,  I played trumpet and the Flugelhorn was the same key (B-flat), and same fingering, just a little different mouthpiece (and of course, tonally a good bit different).



Nice dude, I also played trumpet back in my high school days. Right, I tuned the guitar to D minor for this because the notes were in really awkward places so it made it easier. Mangioni is such a smooth player, tons of feel and great session players in his band.


----------



## DT

This is really cool, and I was thinking, "I wonder what <some_other_song> would sound like ...", maybe a requests thread


----------



## KCAR

Yes, love this song, too. I thought your version was great. Not sure what your criticism is about the backing track? Sounded good to me. I'm going to make another post about a site that I use a lot for backing tracks these days, but here is "Feels So Good' from that site. You can go in and change the mix or drop out instruments, and in some cases, change the key and tempo. They have a ton of popular tunes there and most are pretty good, though obviously not the originals. Each BT is only $3 and once purchased, you can go back and remix it as many times as you want. Have a look.  









						Feels So Good - Chuck Mangione (Vocal Backing Track MP3)
					

Feels So Good - Chuck Mangione - Custom Backing Track - Karaoke Version




					www.karaoke-version.com


----------



## KCAR

Happy birthday to Chuck Mangione who turns 82 today (November 29, 1940).  Here is the most recent pic I could find of him. Not sure the year/his age? But this is a bitch slap of reality that we are mortal and will all die some day.


----------

